
Ask HN: How did you make the switch to freelance? - jklein11
Those of you who went from full time to freelance&#x2F;contract developers, how did you make that change? There is something that is appealing to me about this kind of arrangement but I don&#x27;t want to make the leap until have some contracts lined up. Curious how you got started.
======
daleholborow
Take how long you think it will take, triple it. Triple it again, and have a
shitload of cash saved for the slow periods. Build your network first.

~~~
s_Hogg
How did you get through the first bit, is that simply a question of cash?

